# flavor ranges in honey



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

WE have been selling a lot of local pollen in honey, and frankly have more customers than supply. so I have been pondering buying some differnt types in bulk, and selling assortments...
Wondering if I can get some comments or suggestions
my thoughts are Orange blossom, from Fla
Starthistle from east coast
Buckwheat Dakotas
Clover Oh area

Are these flavors different enough to notice by average consumers???


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most people I know of who are buying pollen are actually looking for local pollen for allergy treatments. They aren't looking for flavor...


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Ditto to MB's answer for the pollen aspect, but to answer your question, Yes they are. I sell as many varietal honeys as I can make, and have been known to bottle others from other areas for my customers who like variety. They all sell well.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Understood, I am looking to expand the lines..... Give customers options as we can't produce enough. We have also had some request. so what I am looking for as 3-4 varities that I can buy in drum quanties, and that customers can actully see/ taste the differences.


----------

